# Confused: How to decide how many embryos to thaw?



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello,

We have had 2 fresh IVF cycles so far. We are starting FET in october, we have 3 frosties, all day3, 8 cell, grade B. 
At our follow up with the consultant, we discussed how many embryos they would thaw. We ideally would like to transfer two again. He said they would thaw two and if they both survived, leave the other in the freezer, if not they would thaw the 3rd embie too. We were happy with this plan but now I have spoken to the nurse and she has put another option our way. That is to thaw all 3 together and if they all survive, then they will pick the best two.

Our dilema is- do we use option one and have the chance of keeping one in the freezer for another go. Or do we do option two and make sure we put in the best two embryos this time.

What options has anyone else been offerred in this situation? how did you decide?

Thanks so much.
x


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Hi,

We had 2 frosties on our 1st ICSI (sadly none since). We made the decision to only thaw 1 at a time. The clininc said well we'll thaw both and throw the other away as we'd opted for SET. We said no you'll thaw one and leave the other. 

Unfortunately the 1st didn't survive the thaw so they then thawed the other.

If you want 2 put back I'd go with thawing 2 and see how that goes. Then you've got one left for another attempt if necessary. Like they say it does only take one. We had one egg fertilised on our 3rd ICSI and got our BFP.

Good luck with your decision and     

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

When we did our first FET we had 4 frosties...we asked them to thaw 2, see how they were, if all ok then have them transferred, if not then we thaw another and another.  As it turned out, both embies survived the thaw process and we had them transferred.  On our 2nd FET we had the remaining 2 frosties...we thawed both but sadly only one survived...so we had single embie transfer (both our FETs resulted in chem pgs  )

We've still got 6 frosties left (from another fresh IVF) and we hope we don't need to thaw them yet.  We're booked for another fresh IVF and want to do blastocyst transfer again...if we don't have enough fresh embies then we'll thaw our frozen ones and add them all in with fresh embies to take them all to blastocyst.....if we have enough fresh then we'll keep our frosties, maybe add to them if we have a chance...and then if/when we do another FET we'll thaw them in 3's (as we can have 3 transferred now)...and so on.....

It obviously depends on how many straws your embies are frozen in but it sounds from your consultant that they're either stored as 2 in one phial and 1 in another or all in single phials with an embie in each.

Ultimately it's only a decision you can make but personally I would thaw 2 first and see how they are and if ok then keep the other embie frozen.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Dudette (May 6, 2009)

Hi,

I have 6 frosties and due to have my first medicated FET in October.  I agree it a personal decision if you are given the option.  I have decided to thaw 4 of my embies and pick the best two out of them.

Good luck.

x


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi,

On my first med fet I had 7 frosties (auto freeze all due to ohss) so we decided to take them all out and go for blast. Unfortunately, even though 5 survived, only 2 went on to develop.

This time we are doing natural fet and have 2 blasts and 5 fert stage embies. We are going to take the 5 fert stage embies out, hopefully they will all survive so we can do blast and have the 2 best ones put back. If they all went on to blast we could re-freeze the remaining embies to join our 2 blasts. If none survived then we would take out our blasts xx

I think that if your clinic said they could re-freeze the remaining embie then I would be inclined to take out all 3 but ultimately its your decision  

I look at in in the way that what if the strongest one is the one you are leaving in the freezer   but I know the other end to this is what if none work and i'm back to square one again  Just my opinion though xx


----------

